# Empire flat bottom boats ?



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

is this a good hull I can't seem to find them on the web ??
Thanks


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

yes a very well built hull.they are made in mont belvieu tx by chuck harmon.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Very stout aluminum boats!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

*Deal*

2003 21 footer with a 2003 115 Yamaha, Jack Plate, customs racks up front with lights for floundering, Honda air motor w/ controls up front, top notch hardware, center console w/ Garmin GPS and Finder, sony radio, kikker speakers, live well, Honda gen set, trailer w/ spare.
I just ran the boat this morning and it runs great and its rigged out like an awesome bay boat/ flounder rig should be. I don't thing I could put this rig together for less 25K. What should I expect to pay for something of this caliber. 
Thanks,
Harl


----------



## alwayshooked (May 2, 2007)

*boat*

I am not sure what you will pay for that caliber of a boat from Chuck. Are you looking for am empire boat? Every now and then you can find them for sale in the Baytown Sun or the Houston Chronicle. A good friend of mine has a 20' flat bottom that he got rigged up for flounder trips by empire (Chuck Harmon) Its a beast. He uses top notch material, he's got the aircraft cables for the controls, front steering, kill switch, float boxes, etc. Im not sure how much he paid to have it rigged out though.


----------



## FLOUNDERINGFREE230 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Empire Boats*

I have had an Empire boat for 12 years and it will last another 12 easy. Mine is a 18' x 57" semi vee with center console and 112 Johnson with a 17 pitch prop. I fish,duck hunt,ski and flounder gig from it. Chuck Harmons phone number is 
281-576-2123. Resale value on his boats is very good. Hope this helps.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I heard here while back he wasn't building them anymore. Can anyone verify that?

I have fished out of two of them owned by friends of mine. One was an 18' with a 140 Suzuki on it and the other was an 18' with a 115 Johnson on it. Both ran faster than you'd want to go in a 18' aluminum boat. Built like a tank. You won't go wrong with it.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Awesome !! and thanks for all the advise. I just bought it for a fair price 16K, to rig a new one would of broke my bank. Its rigged out just like I described in my original post ready to FISH...come on Saturday :biggrin: 

Harl


----------



## Gants5598 (Aug 9, 2012)

I am the best friend of chuck harmons grandson I went to barbershill with him and yes mr.chuck has retired from the boat makeing buisiness his boat have one of the highest resaleing values on the market they are top of the line and long lasting I've had the opportunity to fish with him and his family in three of their boats... also if your in the area try calhouns crawfish company located by the gas station on 565 and 3180 you won't regret it they are great


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Alu*

If your talking Empire/Boatright/Custom Flats..Great Boats..Can't find much about on net Because he is was Small Custom builder


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Best aluminum boat Iv ever rode in. My uncle has one we loaded a Honda foreman on the front of it and ran east bay around to his property to alligator hunt. I think his is an 18ft with a 115 etech on the back.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Last one built..*

Has this one built in 2011..21ft...Glad I did. Its amazing what Mr Harmon can do with aluminum...One man operation. He's Good...REAL Good!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

waterwolf said:


> Has this one built in 2011..21ft...Glad I did. Its amazing what Mr Harmon can do with aluminum...One man operation. He's Good...REAL Good!


Now that is one bullet proof awesome boat! What are the typical cost from Empire?


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Unfortunately Mr. Harmon is no longer building boats


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Empire*

Atcfisherman

Pm sent,,with all the info


----------

